# Yellow-rumped Warbler



## Glenn Bartley (Jul 13, 2020)

Another one from the interior of BC a few weeks back.

Cheers!

Glenn







Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Shutter speed: 1/320 sec
Aperture: 6.3
ISO: 400
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM +1.4x III


----------



## Click (Jul 13, 2020)

Beautiful shot, Glenn.


----------

